
How to stop watching TV and have more quality downtime - BerislavLopac
https://www.fastcompany.com/90244574/how-to-stop-wasting-your-life-watching-tv-do-something-worthwhile-with-your-downtime
======
tracker1
I don't think it's all that bad to go home and veg out in the evenings. It can
be a huge help and just depends on the person. Some other people go to the bar
and drink half the night. Others will work all evening, being productive and
ignoring their families.

In the end it depends on what your priorities are. In the evenings, mine is to
get my mind off of any kind of work so that I can actually get restful sleep
when I get to bed. Doing productive things only acts to stimulate, which makes
sleeping harder. ymmv.

